# Conexion tablero digital de moto bajaj 135



## tatito1982 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola buenos días, lamento molestarlos, pero desearía si ustedes me pueden ayudar con el diagrama eléctrico, o esquema eléctrico del rouser 135.
Yo necesito identificar los 13 cables que entran por medio de una ficha o conector  ( de 16 pines)  al tablero digital bajaj 135. 
Quisiera saber la función de cada cable, para poder conectar el tablero. Lo más importante es la alimentación del tablero, con que cable se alimentaria el tablero, y que voltaje maneja ( calculo que es de 12v dc.) 

Solo logro conseguir el diagrama del rouser 220, el cual la ficha y conector es diferente. Por eso la duda...

A continuación dejo los colores de los cables de entrada al tablero.

1-negro/amarillo
2-negro/amarillo
3-rojo
4-
5-
6-rojo/blanco
7-
8-marron
9-blanco
10-rojo/negro
11-gris
12-blanco/amarillo
13-azul/blanco
14-verde
15-verde/claro
16-negro

Espero que puedan ayudarme, mis disculpas por las molestias ocasionadas y de ante mano muchas gracias...

Saluda atte, Juan Carlos ...


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 21, 2014)

en el primer lugar esta el manual de servicio....

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=Kawasaki+Rouser+135+Service+Manual&oq=Kawasaki+Rouser+135+Service+Manual&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

aqui , pero es de paga...

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/196849102-bajaj-super-wiring-diagram


----------



## tatito1982 (Mar 22, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> en el primer lugar esta el manual de servicio....
> 
> https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=Kawasaki+Rouser+135+Service+Manual&oq=Kawasaki+Rouser+135+Service+Manual&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias kpo.   Descargando, espero me sirva, porque no todos traen el diagrama eléctrico.   Saludos


----------



## Gheroghe (Oct 10, 2021)

Hola.. solucionaste? Yo tengo el mismo problema que tú!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2021)

Gheroghe dijo:


> Hola.. solucionaste? Yo tengo el mismo problema que tú!


El "Interesado" no ingresa al Foro desde el 2018, no creo que te responda rápido 

¿ Que problema encontraste en las sugerencias que se dieron ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Dejo lo mejor que pude encontrar sin pagar...
Si alguien la tiene y puede confirmar que sea asi, se agradece...


----------



## Gheroghe (Oct 10, 2021)

Gracias creo que me será de gran ayuda.. ahora debo ver cuál cable va con que pin en el tablero


Fogonazo dijo:


> El "Interesado" no ingresa al Foro desde el 2018, no creo que te responda rápido
> 
> ¿ Que problema encontraste en las sugerencias que se dieron ?


Mi problema es que el tablero prende cuando se activa la luz alta pero solo prende.. no indica nada, ni velocidad, ni la cantidad de gasolina en el tanque, creo que todo está mal conectado en el tablero.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Pero antes funcionaba bien?
Quizas un problema con las masas, o la alimentacion


----------



## Gheroghe (Oct 10, 2021)

La compre así.. la tenían guardada en un depósito..


----------

